# First Anniversary Today!



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

One year ago today, I was watching the mist rise off a lake. I was so excited that I could barely sleep. After an engagement that lasted too long, my husband and I were finally getting married. Living together for two years, while the ring was on my hand served as excellent practice!:smthumbup:

My wedding day was bittersweet, because we could not afford the wedding we would have wanted. The few guests that I did have were 40 minutes late, which ruined a lot of scheduled plans. I was sad and very angry that day, until I began to walk across the emerald green grass to my handsome love. I am the emotional one, yet my husband was the one that cried. All of my disappointment faded away as I got lost in those sexy blues eyes.

After a delicious gourmet meal, both bride and groom were beyond drunk. After my friends left, we just passed out next to each other.:rofl: I woke up wearing my wedding dress and we began our first day as a married couple, in a hot tub. Our honeymoon was heavenly.

My husband taught me what true love was. Years of abuse warped relationships for me and he has gently showed me that it is okay to trust. He loves me for who I am, while encouraging me to be the best woman I can be. I received a wonderful compliment today, about how much he admired my strength. That meant a lot to me, since I have always felt that my husband is out of my league. It's time for me to accept the gifts in my life, instead of letting low self esteem take the joy away.

I have been blessed with wonderfully supportive in laws. They are just happy that their son is married; my race makes no difference to them. I can't wait to see them in a few days. 

We will have dinner tonight, watch our wedding video and go through our memory box. A bottle of champagne was one of our wedding gifts and we saved it for this special day. I know a first anniversary is not seen as a big milestone, like the way a 10th or a 25th is. I hope that this will be the first of many.

Raise a glass, my beloved TAM members.:toast: Please give any advice you have about staying married.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey, at least your HoneyMoon was "heavenly". Let me tell you about mine, this is really one of the stupidest things we ever did on our life. We had this HUGE wedding -over 350 people , almost ran out of food and everything. 

It was Greand, the night went SOOOO fast. We even helped clean up afterwards. We did everything a little odd. Set out the next day to go to this place we seen advertised on TV, a couple hours drive, back then no internet, we didn't know Prices etc...... we get there the next day ...after we enjoyed eating out, a nearby beautiful park, at least we took some lovely pictures of ourselves, in one I am holding a duck , so I am happy for these memories at least. 

Then....we get to this place, we hear the prices at the desk to stay, we look at each other..... we were shocked I guess ......and we walked back out and drove home! We were always a bit cheap, but that just takes the cake!

I always felt bad about this, so we made up for it ....after we had 4 kids, we went back there, he had a better job, we allowed ourselves to start splurging more so - and spend a couple nights. ha ha

So we had the grand wedding and screwed our own Honeymoon into the ground, not cause we didn't have the $$, just being stupid, it was more my fault than his. Usually is. 

Here is something short & sweet I added on another thread to newlyweds .....



> Never Keep Secrets ~~~~ Never let the Sun go down on your anger. A little conflict is healthy, do not fear it ~~~Know your spouses Love Languages & live to give what they crave. ~~~~ If you have sexual inhibitions, destroy them! Read books on Sex , Intimacy & Spicing like mad, never let the passion fade.~~~ Continue to date after kids, Laugh with each other, Flirt always, be playful, bring each other up when the other is having a bad day .~~~ May your Lover forever & always be your Best Friend.


Spending time in this section is always good. Long Term Success in Marriage


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Raise a glass, my beloved TAM members.:toast: Please give any advice you have about staying married.










Cheers FYD to you and your hubby. My advice to you: keep doing what you're doing and DON'T let the past interfere. Cherish your new husband and shower him with your love!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Anniversary!!  Hope you guys have a good day


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations on your first year! At this point I'm hoping I make it to my first!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I hope you do too, Septic.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

18 years ago today for me! Weddings rarely go according to plan, not like in the movies that's for sure.
As for advice, um well, I have had a troubled marriage but one piece of advice I can offer is to never hold in your feelings. If you are upset or sad about something, spill it. Don't bottle it up to keep the peace because all that will do is fester inside you and make you resentful. People always say don't go to bed angry. I disagree with that. If you need sleep to make you see things more clearly, then take that. Sometimes that extra time is what IS needed rather than making peace just so you can sleep. 
Raising a glass to you and toasting your anniversary. Best of luck to you and please always keep that fire that you have within you. You sound amazing, awesome and strong. The world needs more of that and no doubt one of the reasons your husband fell in love with you. Cheers!!!


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> 18 years ago today for me! Weddings rarely go according to plan, not like in the movies that's for sure. Happy anniversary! I am trying to focus on the fact that we loved each other so much, we couldn't bear to be engaged anymore. My wedding was beautiful, albeit too small. We will have a blow out 10th anniversary party, complete with surprise vow renewal. Nine more to go! :rofl:
> As for advice, um well, I have had a troubled marriage but one piece of advice I can offer is to never hold in your feelings. If you are upset or sad about something, spill it. Don't bottle it up to keep the peace because all that will do is fester inside you and make you resentful. People always say don't go to bed angry. I disagree with that. If you need sleep to make you see things more clearly, then take that. Sometimes that extra time is what IS needed rather than making peace just so you can sleep. I don't know your story, but perhaps you and your husband can find your way back to each other. It has been such a long time and you are still together, which is a good sign. Do you see things getting better?
> Raising a glass to you and toasting your anniversary. Best of luck to you and please always keep that fire that you have within you. You sound amazing, awesome and strong. The world needs more of that and no doubt one of the reasons your husband fell in love with you. Cheers!!!


Aww, thank you my love. We're not going out for dinner any more...it is cold and rainy-better to stay home and cuddle.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Hey, at least your HoneyMoon was "heavenly". Let me tell you about mine, this is really one of the stupidest things we ever did on our life. We had this HUGE wedding -over 350 people , almost ran out of food and everything.
> 
> It was Greand, the night went SOOOO fast. We even helped clean up afterwards. We did everything a little odd. Set out the next day to go to this place we seen advertised on TV, a couple hours drive, back then no internet, we didn't know Prices etc...... we get there the next day ...after we enjoyed eating out, a nearby beautiful park, at least we took some lovely pictures of ourselves, in one I am holding a duck , so I am happy for these memories at least.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

FirstYearDown said:


> Aww, thank you my love. We're not going out for dinner any more...it is cold and rainy-better to stay home and cuddle.


We had planned to go camping. Just the two of us. Camping is something I just love. Nice fire, woods, tent = romantic....at least for me.
Well yesterday our son had a soccer game. He is a Midfielder and kind of in the line of fire. He got a ball kicked full blast in to his face, blood everywhere. For a minute there, I thought he was dead. He didn't break his nose but he sure as hell was in a lot of pain and very disoriented. There went the camping weekend away. Kind of like a wedding, you never know what is going to happen in marriage. It's a ride. A rollercoaster that you either hang on to and brace yourself, or decide to get off.
We ended up going out for dinner last night at a tapas restaurant I have wanted to go to for years. One of the best meals I have ever had and the Spanish music was to die for. Ahem, we didn't make it home.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

:lol::lol:Ahem, you bad girl you!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

FirstYearDown said:


> :lol::lol:Ahem, you bad girl you!


Yes.
Okay, I HAVE to ask this. Who is the guy in your avi? He looks like a carbon copy of Armand Mueller Stahl. Damn if that guy isn't sexy. One of the best actors of all time!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

He was the only politician I believed in and now he is gone.
Cancer took him away. He and his wife are a mixed couple, just like my husband and I.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Anniversary! Isn't it amazinng to finally find someone...someone you DESERVE!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

*Reception I never had!*

I have to hand it to my mother in law. Even though she can be miserable and harsh at times, my husband's mother has a good heart.

Although my husband's family were unhappy that we eloped, they still showed much more support than my side. My parents never even sent a card, yet my in laws sent unexpected cards and gifts last year. We bought furniture with the money. 

For our first anniversary, my mother in law threw a large party for us. Hubby's family are salt of the earth people who do everything by hand. They grow a lot of their own food, bake religiously and even make preserves. All of the food at our party was home cooked. There was an elderly lady playing piano and she played The Wedding March when we walked in to loud applause. Guests brought gifts or food bank donations, complimented my husband on his "gorgeous" wife (their words, not bragging ) and took pictures of us kissing as we cut a cake. It was the wedding reception I never had. It was just right. :smthumbup::smthumbup:


I was very sad that my parents were not as loving to us. Then I realized that I have all but been adopted by my husband's family. My sides ached from all the hugs and my heart swelled as I received the warmth for the whole week long visit. I love the way my husband knows a lot about his genealogy; there is a street with their last name in the small village. One of my husband's uncles wore a kilt.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy Anniversary and many many more!


----------

